# Tour of the Unknown Coast



## rlchriss (Jun 13, 2007)

Heading up north for this ride in a few weeks. Anyone else doing it? Interested in riding some stretches together?


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

*Video of the course*

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=tour+unknown+coast&search_type=&aq=f


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

*Great weather!*

Saturday's weather report for Humboldt County calls for clear sunshine. Awesome! It's gonna be a great day.

It's not too late to enter. And there's free camping at the venue (Humboldt County Fairgrounds) on Friday and Saturday...wake up in your tent, stumble into the main hall for coffee and breakfast, go ride the most beautiful 100-miler imaginable.

www.tuccycle.org


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

planning to do this next year with the GF. Tandem though b/c I don't think she can do 100 mile on her own.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

A friend of mine is doing this on Saturday (If you see him, he'll be on a softride wearing a RoadBikeReview kit, say hi! Actually say hi and introduce yourself to anyone flying the RoadBikeReview colors. :thumbsup: ) . 

He wanted me to join him, but I have a wedding to attend. Maybe next year, but from what I've read and pictures I've seen, it looks like an awesome ride.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

not doing it this year but did awhile back....be careful on the last few miles, it is very steep downhill and very rough, you can easily have your hands knocked off the bars and go down hard if you are tired at that point (and 99% of riders will be), happened to a friend...I'd read a warning on the web before hand and was very cautious in that stretch


----------



## gray8110 (Dec 11, 2001)

The TUC was a great event and ride. Amazing scenery, challenging climbs and just a good experience. My teammates warned me that the roads were bad beforehand, but that doesn't begin to describe them. The Mattole Rd had the worst pavement I've ever ridden on - before Panther Gap, cruising along in the mid 20's with the leading group of riders was downright hairy. All things said and done, as bad as the roads are, it's hard to complain and, in retrospect, the endless bumps are just another epic part of the ride to go along with the wall and endless hills. Maybe the TUC organizers should give the worst sections of pavement their own names like the Flandrian cobbles. 

I also got caught a bit off guard by how technical some of the descents were - I got to the top of Panther as about the 10th person but backed off and got passed by a ton of folks on every descent. The pavement didn't help. I ended up doing a 5:36 but I had to have lost 10 minutes to some folks by wimping out on the downhills.

I'll also add that the support was great at least for the riders at the front - having support cars handing up bottles, taking jackets and in my case giving me a wheel after a flat. Since I was riding with the fast guys going for a good start to finish time, I can't comment on the rest stops, but the level of support was something I've never seen in a race or ride.


----------

